# Just got my first Splitboard !!



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

FKNA ! hmy: :eusa_clap:

What size ?
Did you get the Voile skins ? or ??
Which bindings are you thinking about ?? Phantom, Spark, Karakoram ?

I'd highly recommend the Karakoram K-clips, to replace the Voile chinese hooks.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

That thing looks awesome. Be sure to come back and tell us what you think about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats man!
Looking great :thumbsup:

Think about what binding setup you're going to get before you start buying hardware. I ended up buying the Sparks R&D Magnetos that use their Tesla system. I ended up not needing the Voile slider track, touring bracket or climbing wires. I spent $160 on the whole universal hardware kit when all I had to buy were a set of pucks for $55.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

She looks beautiful. :thumbsup:

So how long were you going into the back country before you decided to get one?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are going to love that ride. I had a blat on the 161 last spring. Just got back from a hut trip where I should have brought my 167. I thought it was going to be a little thin at the hut and boy was I wrong. So I have yet to take a Prospector out in deep pow.  

Chinese hooks versus k clips when they are brand new, not a huge difference. Once you've knocked down maybe 30 days the chinese hooks do loosen up fit wise. Then k clips should make a noticeable difference. My k clips on my sl have also loosened up though. They do not hold nearly as tight as they did. I think the new ones have adjustable tension. So make sure you get that option if you go that route. 

As far as bindings go. The new Spark Tesla bindings are the real deal. Used them on the hut trip for the first time. The wide touring brackets make side hilling much more stable. Did a 7 mile skin and on a steep section I will refer to as asshole, the bars were amazing. My skier buddy went down and I was able to hold an edge with a 60lb pack on. I am sure on the Voile risers I would have also gone down. As when I looked at it I thought no way I could make it without booting. 

Bringing the small brackets back up wasn't as easy as I would have liked but after several runs I think I have it figured out. 

Transitioning is easy and you don't have to clean ice out of the interface like with Karakorum's. Not having pins is amazing. Will just knocked one out of the park with the simplicity and efficiency of the design.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For poles make sure you go with a Black Diamond pair. Expeditions, Z-Poles, or Carbon fiber 3 piece whippets (handy in the PNW). Though if you have an airbag Z-Poles are probably what you want as they are easier to stash in a way that won't puncture you bag if you have to deploy it. Kind of an important thing.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Sick...

Should be a good week for splitting hopdfully.

Psa.. z poles for 40$ at second ascent in ballard.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:NICE...at first hemorrhage $...but it can expand your season and area. Get z-poles that can fit inside (traded out expeditions) and Sparks Afterburners should be here this week...finally (been waiting since Oct) :yahoo:.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> Sick...
> 
> Should be a good week for splitting hopdfully.
> 
> Psa.. z poles for 40$ at second ascent in ballard.


Hey Ale,
I want to go out with ya this year in your neck of the woods.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah buddy!



Ale_Capone said:


> Sick...
> 
> Should be a good week for splitting hopdfully.
> 
> Psa.. z poles for 40$ at second ascent in ballard.


Yeah Ale, I gotta get out with ya sometime this season too. I'm still kicking myself for not meeting up with you guys when Gary was in town last year.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> So how long were you going into the back country before you decided to get one?


Basically just sidecountry up until now, so this will finally open up all new terrain.



AcroPhile said:


> Think about what binding setup you're going to get before you start buying hardware.


Def need to do some more research on binding/hardware setups before I take the plunge on those. Initially I had thought about running regular bindings with a Voile universal kit, but my buddy reminded me that it would be a shame to do that to this beautiful board. Seems like alot of debate out there between the Voile, Spark and Karakoram products...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't like k-clips. i wouldn't bother with them personally. 

for bindings i'd go with sparks from this year, or 2nd hand ones from previous years for cheap since so many people will be upgrading this season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

fwiw...from my informal poll last year of asking around up here, its pretty much sparks...simplicity = reliability (3:1) over K's and V's were discouraged.

and this year, sold my burners for some afterburners....imo the whole weight thing is splitting hairs and durability and ease trumps weight...at least for my short day/slack hikes


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice! You are going to enjoy the flat section under the touring bracket. It alleviates most of the traction issues people associate with an RC split. The Prospector is almost as sure footed in touring mode as a conventional camber, yet has all of the advantages of rocker.

My personal opinion if you want a nice balance between cost and performance is use the Voile hardware and go with last year`s Sparks. The Blaze are the cheapest and the highback is soft if you like a softer flexing binding. The Burners are a stiffer, beefier binding with upgraded straps but cost a tad more. 

In any event, the LT brackets are definitely worth the extra cost. They provide a much more solid, stable touring interface than the Voile brackets and you save a little weight because you can use the aluminum pins because the LT brackets have brass bushings. Don`t use aluminum pins with Voile brackets though as they will wear very rapidly.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Outlander said:


> In any event, the LT brackets are definitely worth the extra cost.


100000000x for sure.

I love my Spark Burners too. You won't be disappointed if you go that direction.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, tim and joe... have to get out this year sometime. Be nice if we did it on an actuall snow pack.:dunno: ill be bumpin around highway 2 most of the winter. Hasnt really been too bad so far, just takes a little extra leg work.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> My k clips on my sl have also loosened up though. They do not hold nearly as tight as they did.



Add a little duct tape around the loop and they'll snug back up again.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally, waiting since Oct. today the afterburners arrive:yahoo:. But no Sabertoothes...backordered :huh: ....found some on-line in stock...ordered. Perhaps a new years skin to burn off some of the xmass fat.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Finally, waiting since Oct. today the afterburners arrive:yahoo:. But no Sabertoothes...backordered :huh: ....found some on-line in stock...ordered. Perhaps a new years skin to burn off some of the xmass fat.


Congrats bro. Dreaming of pow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I got my Afterburners a couple of weeks ago. Very light amd very easy to use. Definitely a huge improvement. I used them on my hut trip. The touring brackets seem to be a significant improvement stability wise. 

About the only gripe I have is the shorter bracket. Not very hard to engage it but bringing it back up gave me fits. More so on one side than the other. I did find that grabbing the ski pole mid shaft when using the basket end to bring up the riser seemed to work more reliably. I think part of this is also the fact that I have been using Voile risers for over 13 years. Old dog new tricks etc...

They are a huge upgrade. Simple, effective, super easy to use. This is the one that has gotten it the most right so far.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

My baskets are a little to flimsy, I use the handle. Yours might need a little tweakage or filing to get them dialed, or just a little wear from more use.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've tried using the grips. The nose is pronounced enough. I am finding that the mid shaft grab works most of the time. I also figured out a way to lever it grip side if necessary. It's just getting used to the new way of doing it is all. None of the problems I am having are anything close to a show stopper. They may qualify as a minor annoyance.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Doing the set up on the Afterburners...quick ? are there a right and left side touring brackets? Both brackets are exactly the same and fit better on the left side (tour mode are centered)...and on the right side, the binding in tour mode is off center to the right by about 2mm.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Weird. They are the same as far as I know. Is your split a DIY or factory?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Weird. They are the same as far as I know. Is your split a DIY or factory?


factory billygoat 159...maybe the inserts are off?...I'll check tomorrow


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

2mm is not much to worry unless they interfere when in ride mode (seen this on a diy board)


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I am finding that the mid shaft grab works most of the time. I also figured out a way to lever it grip side if necessary. It's just getting used to the new way of doing it is all. None of the problems I am having are anything close to a show stopper. They may qualify as a minor annoyance.


And if that dont work , try the stranger or cold hand-hot hand.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> And if that dont work , try the stranger or cold hand-hot hand.


Always have to try the Stranger. Haven't done the cold hand-hot hand. Solid advice right there!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wrath, following back up with ya. My brackets do the same thing. It is just how they sit for attaching your bindings. Unless it does something really wonky I think you are totally fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, now not worried about it...just being anal...it didn't make sense...to have the bindings being spec'd tight...but the brackets seemingly being abit off. Sparks noted that there is not right/left touring bracket. Btw had the goat for the first time, just riding our only pow day of 10"...no tour...Afterburners are beastly solid on the pucks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is just inherent to the design. I definitely noticed that one side was a little off. But I bet when I split the skis and swap sides both brackets are right where you want 'em. 

They are a solid ride for sure. I just moved the interface over to my new Prospector. Taking her out tomorrow. Powder day is on tap.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Got to fondle a landlord split today,which also came with the voile colab pucks. So sexy!:dizzy:


----------

